# Crap: More Shops Shutting Down



## Mangasama (Aug 4, 2010)

I've personally run into some issus Diamond's tightening their policies regarding distrubution on alternate (i.e., furry) books, and now I'm again reminded of the changing market, in an e-mail I got at my office today. I started working regularly in comics as an inker on SHANDA THE PANDA and KATMANDU, later scoring my first scripting credits on backups for various SFA books. Mike Curtis has mentioned that, following the release of SHANDA # 50, SFA will be folding their line of titles.

Ohh, brother.


----------

